# Who sells the 508 at the best price?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't think the 721 has anything I really need so I think the 70 hours that the 508 has will be plenty. Is there any reason I should avoid it? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

I really like my 508 PVR. I just got yesterday. It comes w/ two UHF remotes too which is a nich touch. I did lose the audio on it once when there was a timer conflict, but the hard reboot solve that issue. I didn't lose anything. It's my first PVR, so I still learning the ropes. I really wanted the 721, but the 508 only cost me $199. I think this will tie me over until the 721 PVR comes down in price a little bit.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Interesting, another poster claims that he had 8 batteries for two remotes and the paper that said he was going to get it, yet it only came with one, and when he called they told him that promo was over for the second free remote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

AS a dealer I can tell you the 508 is being shipped with two remotes, ask the dealer where the second remote is? So far my 508's have come with only 4 batteries.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

boba, is that a permanent deal or a promotion that might end soon?


----------



## slanich (Jul 10, 2002)

Assuming you are eligible for the DISH upgrade offer and you don't object to CC Autopay and a 1-year re-up to your subscription, I don't see how you can beat their $199 price.

We got our 508 a week ago and we love it. The hard drive is almost silent, the guide seems faster than our 4900, and ours came with 2 remotes and 8 batteries.

DISH will insist on sending an installer, and this seems silly for DIY types. But I must say I was delighted when the installer walked in with a 508 instead of a 501.


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

OK, Who has the best price on a 508 for existing subs, where I DO NOT have to : 

- do CC AP 
- Upgrade to AT150
- Commit to another 1 year contract
- Use an installer

I'd like to just stop by Sams or Sears and buy a 508, install it myself and call for activation. I'd even pay more $$$ for this option.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

EL34 There doesn't seem to be any super deals on the 508's. Dish sells them for 299. Depot's price is 279. The prices are pretty close imo. BTW, does EL34 stand for the power tubes? Just curious.


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

Yup, I saw both of those offers. Interesting DishDepot offers it with 1 remote for $279 or 2 for $299, at least they tell you before they remove the extra remote, and knock $20 off the price.

EL34 = Power tubes, yup, I'm a guitra player and Tube amp nut.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey EL34, yea, I figured you were a player. U into marshalls and pauls?


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually, Mesa Boogie (Mark IV) used with EL34s and 6L6s, Simulcast mode, PRS and Les Pauls are part of the line up.

[Sorry to all for getting so off topic, we'll stop now]


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I've been pricing drives and a 120gb is 199. A 508 with 70 hours is 279. Would you all still stay with the dp at these price points?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

What does Power tubes mean?


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

>>What does Power tubes mean?

view at...
http://www.unclespot.com/6L6vsEL342.jpg

They are used in guitar amplifiers and high end Hi-Fi audio amps too.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

So getting back on topic, can someone tell me if I pay $299 for a 508, am I supposed to get two remotes or not? Do ALL 508's come with 2 remotes in the box?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL34dude _
> *Yup, I saw both of those offers. Interesting DishDepot offers it with 1 remote for $279 or 2 for $299, at least they tell you before they remove the extra remote, and knock $20 off the price.
> 
> EL34 = Power tubes, yup, I'm a guitra player and Tube amp nut. *


That`s no bargain considering Echostar charges a wholesale price to dealers of $45.00 for a remote :shrug:


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *EL34 There doesn't seem to be any super deals on the 508's. Dish sells them for 299. Depot's price is 279. *


$269 at http://www.allsat.com/product.shtml#standalones

I don't know how many remotes they provide. AllSat has an 800 phone number, you could call and ask.

- Bill


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pbrown _
> *So getting back on topic, can someone tell me if I pay $299 for a 508, am I supposed to get two remotes or not? Do ALL 508's come with 2 remotes in the box? *


That depends............

Buy from one of the honest dealers = -2- Remotes

Buy from one of the many dishonest dealers = -1- Remote

As proclaimed in a post a few days ago by someone, if the installer is walking out the door with the second remote in his back pocket ... consider him a dishonest one

:lol:   :lol:


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Well, I just bought a 508 from a dealer who told me I would only get one, but he was just misinformed... we opened the box together at his shop and he was suprised to see two remotes. I guess he should get on this board! So far, I'm pretty happy with my 508! Thanks to dbstalk for all the great info.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why would you need two remotes?? I don't get it...


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Some of mine have come in with 1 remote, some 2, some 4 batteries, some 8. I am still trying to figure out 8 batteries and one remote! Anyway, according to the chat this is a temporary promotion which replaced the free second tv hookup when you buy a second pvr remote with the 501 that ended July 31.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why put two remotes in the box if you have to take one out... I'd get pissed if a installer took something from a box that I bought. I'd also be angry if they came with an opened box. :nono:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe they are UHF remotes and it is therefore convenient and sensical to have one in a second room.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

About the need for more than one remote. In my game room where we have our main TV, we have three remotes--one at my chair, one at my wifes chair and one at the couch. That way, we don't have to run around looking for remote. We have this set up for both 301 and 501 connected to this one TV.


----------

